# ارجو المساعدة / دائرة الكترونية تعمل على ارسال او استقبال بسيطة وسهلة التصميم



## خلو999 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسون المتميزون 
محتاج الى اي دائرة الكترونية تعمل على ارسال اواستقبال الاشارت النبضية وتكون الدائرة عمليا مع الشرح نظرياالعناصر الدائرة وطريقة عمل الدائرة والهدف منها
شاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## خلو999 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاتة 
اخواني المهندسون المتميزون العرب
محتاج الى دائرة الالكترونية تعمل في مجال الارسال اوالاستقبال 
وتكون دائرة (عملية ونظرية )و سهلة ومبسطة جدا 
مع شرح طريقة عمل الدائرة والهدف منها والعناصر المستخدمة
وشكرا لكم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## alsaneyousef (10 أكتوبر 2010)

http://schematicwiring.com/simple-e...on-electronic-remote-control-circuit-diagram/


----------



## خلو999 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخوي على اهتمامك 
ولكن الرابط لايعمل
ارجوا ارسال رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## abdsamad (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ابحت عن دارة ب)infrarog)


----------



## هند هلالى (15 فبراير 2011)

http://www.qariya.com/electronics/ultrasonic_switch.htm
اللينك ده هيفيدك فى الدوائر المطلوبة


----------



## saad_srs (16 فبراير 2011)

هند هلالى قال:


> http://www.qariya.com/electronics/ultrasonic_switch.htm
> اللينك ده هيفيدك فى الدوائر المطلوبة


 مشكورة جزاك الله خيرا


----------

